# Car News - JAGUAR F-PACE SVR



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

•Supercharged 5.0-litre V8 petrol engine developing 550PS and 680Nm of torque
•0-60mph in 4.1 seconds (0-100km/h in 4.3 seconds) with a top speed of 176mph (283km/h)
•SVR aerodynamic package features unique front and rear bumpers, lower body sides and rear flip spoiler to enhance cooling, reduce lift and drag and aid high-speed stability.
•SVR-tuned chassis features uprated dampers with front and rear spring rates increased by 30/10 per cent respectively
•Lightweight 21- and optional 22-inch forged wheels with differential width from front to rear to improve handling and traction
•Rear Electronic Active Differential for optimised traction and dynamics
•Uprated brakes feature 395/396mm front/rear two-piece discs
•Variable Valve Active exhaust delivers powerful Jaguar SVR soundtrack, is 6.6kg lighter and aids performance by reducing back pressure
•Slimline sports seats in the front and rear with signature lozenge quilting and embossed SVR logo
•Sports Shift Selector replaces rotary selector, SVR steering wheel with aluminium paddle shifters
•Bespoke calibrations for Quickshift transmission, Electric Power Assisted Steering, Adaptive Dynamics, Torque Vectoring, Dynamic Stability Control and All-Wheel Drive systems
•Priced from £74,835 OTR in the UK, F-PACE SVR is available to order from Summer 2018, register your interest now at jaguar.co.uk


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

oooh hello! Yes please, can i have mine in black please


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

That looks rather nice for an SUV but suspect it will still lean quite a bit given the size of it.


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

Just about edges it ahead of a Macan Turbo for me but still prefer an estate - really see no attraction in an SUV - its the answer to a question nobody ever asked


----------



## Sawel (Aug 5, 2016)

andy665 said:


> Just about edges it ahead of a Macan Turbo for me but still prefer an estate - really see no attraction in an SUV - its the answer to a question nobody ever asked


Yep - the motoring world has gone SUV crazy. I have a VW Scirocco and VW have now dumped it and are not bringing out a new model. They're bringing out lots of SUV's though...zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz

SUV's do nothing for me either.


----------



## Griffy (Feb 19, 2006)

WHIZZER said:


> •Priced from £74,835 OTR register your interest now at jaguar.co.uk


I will register my interest...closely followed by my wife registering for a divorce I suspect :doublesho :lol:


----------



## Philb1965 (Jun 29, 2010)

Saw a lovely dark blue metallic one today and it's a big old bus. Looks like this is going to be a very quick big old bus!


----------



## uberbmw (Jan 31, 2006)

Give it a year be half price lol


----------



## Bill58 (Jul 5, 2010)

uberbmw said:


> Give it a year be half price lol


I love it so I'll take one at half price next year:thumb:!


----------



## TonyHill (Jul 28, 2015)

Oh look, another SUV box! Take the badge off and it could be any one from half a dozen other lookalikes!


----------



## Willows-dad (Jul 12, 2012)

I do like the f pace. Best looking suv out there for me.


----------

